# New Generation Legacy Secret Origins



## Agamon (Jun 22, 2008)

The place to post stats for the NGL game (please keep OOC comments in the OOC thread, thanks!)


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2008)

Clover Hughes
Female British Citizen
Legal Name: The Honorable Clover Hughes of Dinorben
Age: 15
Height: 5'9" 1/2
Weight: 141
Hair: Red with gold highlights
Eyes: Blue-tinted green








History: The hereditary Barony of Dinorben has been in the Hughes family for a 7 or 8 generations now, created on September 10, 1831 for William Hughes, a military man and long standing member of parliament.  The family estate, Kinmel is a jewel of a country estate, one of the few remaining on the Isle that keeps up the herds and allows sport hunting on its spacious lands.  The current Baron of Dinorben, James Hughes, has held the title since the Death of his father in 1987 from complications due to his wounds in the Falklands war.

Clover is the eldest of a pair of identicle twins, with her younger sister Danielle having been born a full 6 hours after Clover.  As the oldest of two girl's Clover will inherit the title of Baroness upon her father's death since complications of the twin's birth left their mother, Ashley, unable to bear children.  Clover's father, the current Baron Dinorben is serving in the UN as part of the British contingent.

Clover grew up splitting her time between military bases and her family home, and she much preffered the bustle of the former to the more refined later.  Growing up Clover has been a very active rough and tumble girl, more than capable of holding her own thanks to her large build (for a girl anyway).  Clover has won a number of martial arts tournaments, and is rather proud of her physical prowess.  When not out training, she can be found camping with her father, watching the military channel, or out at clubs dancing with her friends.

Clover had always intended to follow her family tradition into the military, but with the advent of her abilities, she saw a possible path to the Justice Elite opening for her, and the romance of modern day knights roaming the world and acting chivalrous was too much to pass up (if anyone used the word romance around her she'd brain them).  Clover has a heavy sense of duty,and beyond anything else, she feels that she has the duty to learn to use her powers the right way,they may be flashy and powerful, but they are also dangerous, and she knows she needs to learn control before anyone gets hurt.

Unlike Clover, her twin sister Danielle is more refined and what one would expect of nobility, she is graceful, poised, and demure.  Clover can stifle herself through parties, and has rather often, but she'd rather avoid the whole business, especially formal clothes, ugh.  It is unknown whether or not Danielle also might be an Elite.

Break Out:
After a football match Clover and some friends were walking home when a bunch of supporters for the loosing team started to have a bit of a go with them. It was all good fun for Clover since she could bash heads with the best of them, until some nutter hits her over the back of the head with a bottle of whisky. The police are fairly on top of such things now, so they saw what happened, and a news crew or two that was leaving the game did as well.

Clover went out like a light, and the fight went out not a few seconds later as everyone was pitched about by a funnel cloud. After a moment, the tornado subsided and Clover was set gently on her feet from where she had been bobbing up and down in the middle of the tornado. Clover tipsily put her hand to the back of her head and asked the approaching cops in a slurred voice "Wha...happen?" she brought her hand back around to show herself the blood on it and waved it cheerfully at the cops and cameras. "Think I got hit on the head. I might even have a concusion." the girl said brightly. After that, Clover promptly fell down into a sitting position.

Not really knowing what else to do with an elite, and the fact that she was an attractive young girl with a possible major injury certainly played into it, but the Police took her to the hospital without any trouble. By the time she was released from the hospital a day later, the clip had been played and replayed hundreds of times, and the vultures were digging up everything they could find out about her, which ony lead to even more stories as her parentage and name came out.

In the week since then, Clover has not been back to King's College, incidentally the oldest school in the world.  She has been recovering from the concussion, and avoiding the press at the family estate, Kinmel, instead of staying at the family's city townhouse.  Clover did have one appointment she wanted to make, a duel (historical fencing, think real fighting instead of that sissy sport fencing, as Clover would put it) scheduled for the weekend after the game, but her opponent backed out rather than fight an Elite, even a concussed one. If it weren't for the fact that after the football match was her break out, she might have had to give back some of her titles.

After her break out, Clover could not get away with not making some form of statement, it was expected.  Queen Elizabeth gave a statement encouraging and supporting Clover, needing to give a comment to commermorate the first noble woman to be an elite.  The comments talked about the centuries of service to the crown by the Hughes family, the tradition of putting others first, and loyalty and said that she had every faith that Clover would make the Kingdom proud of her.

After the Queens comments, the media turned to Clover, expecting the 15 year old to give a statement on her plans for the future, what she thought of her new elite status, and if she knew what all of her powers were.  Clover let thm know that she didn't feel comfortable experimenting with her powers because of the potential for injuring those around her, and that for that reason she had applied to and been accepted into the innaugural class at the Mudaba Adin UN Academy.  She went on to tell them that she believes she can control the weather but she wont know for sure all of her powers until she experiments with them at the academy.


*Abilities: [12]*
Str: 14(+2)
Dex: 14(+2)
Con: 14(+2)
Int: 10 (0)
Wis: 10 (0)
Cha: 10 (0)

*Combat: [4]*
BAB: +2, Melee +4 (unarmed +3 dam.), Lightning Bolt +6 (+6 dam.)
BDB: 0, Defense 15 (10 Flat footed)
Initiative: +2

*Saves: [9]*
Fort: +5(3)
Ref: +5(3)
Will: +3(3)
Toughness: +6/+2

*Skills: [5]*
Bluff +2(2) / +6 with attractive
Diplomacy +2(2) / +6 with attractive
Knowledge Tactics +3(3)
Knowledge Civics +3(3)
Sense Motive +4(4)
Stealth +4(2)
Survival +2(2)
Languages (2): English, French, German

*Feats: [12]*
Attack Focus (Melee) 2; lots of martial arts and rough housing
Attractive 1
Dodge Focus 5; lots of martial arts and rough housing
Martial Strike 1; (+1 to unarmed damage)
Equipment 1: Jumpsuit (Subtle, Protection 4)
Equipment 1: Sword Collection (Strike 3, Mighty, Improved Crit.)
Status 1: Minor Nobility (Father is a Baron)

*Powers: [40]*
*Flight +2* [4pp] (25 mph/ 50 mph/ 100 mph)
*Immunity 2* [2pp] (Cold, Heat)
*Enhanced Dodge* 1 [1pp]
*Weather Control +6* [4pp/33pp total] (Independent; slow fade 2; 7 AP)
-Fatigue +6 (Perception (2), Sedation)
-Lightning Bolt +6 (Secondary Effect (1); Accurate 2, Indirect 3, Improved Range 3)
-Icy Snare +6 (Area (1), Selective (1); Reversible)
-Dazzle +6 [Visual and Auditory] (Perception)
-Obscure +10 (Independent; Slow Fade 2, Reversible)
-Air Control +6 (Area (1), Selective (1); Wind blown effects, Freshen Air)
-Wind (Strong Wind 12, Severe Wind 9, Windstorm 6, Hurricane 4)

*Drawbacks: [-2]*
Holding Back (Host - Uncommon - Moderate; -2 PPs)

The Independent signifies that Clover changes the weather and over time it will change back if she doesn't maintain the changes. Her weather effect will weaken by 1pp/5 minutes to be totally dissipated in 2 hours. She can change it back before that though. She can apply 4 environmental effects to a 250 ft radius. So a blizzard would be Extreme Cold (2), Hamper Movement (1), Hinder visibility (1)


[sblock=Lilith]PL 6 (140pp) [Trade-offs: Attack/Defense -3, Damage/Toughness +3)

Abilities: [12]
Str: 14(+2)
Dex: 14(+2)
Con: 14(+2)
Int: 10 (0)
Wis: 10 (0)
Cha: 10 (0)

Combat: [4]
BAB: +2, Melee +3 (unarmed +3 dam.), Lightning Bolt +2 (+9 dam.)
BDB: 0, Defense 13 (10 Flat footed)
Initiative: +2

Saves: [19]
Fort: +8(6)
Ref: +8(6)
Will: +7(7)
Toughness: +9 (Impervious)

Skills: [5]
Bluff +2(2) / +6 with attractive
Diplomacy +2(2) / +6 with attractive
Knowledge Tactics +3(3)
Knowledge Civics +3(3)
Sense Motive +4(4)
Stealth +4(2)
Survival +2(2)
Languages (2): English, French, German

Feats: [10]
Attack Focus (Melee) 2; lots of martial arts and rough housing
Attractive 1
Dodge Focus 3; lots of martial arts and rough housing
Martial Strike 1; (+1 to unarmed damage)
Equipment 2
Status 1

Powers: [91]
Flight +4 [8pp] (100 mph/ 200 mph/ 400 mph)
Immunity 7 [7pp] (Hot, Cold, Electrical Damage)
Protection +7 [7pp]
Impervious +9 [9pp]

Healing +6 [20pp] (Move Action(2), Total (1); Outdoors Only(-1), Personal(-1); Persistent, Triggered (Dying))

Weather Control +7 [4pp/40pp total] (Independent; slow fade 4; 8 AP)
-Fatigue +6 (Perception (2), Secondary Effect (1); Sedation)
-Lightning Bolt +9 (Secondary Effect (1); Indirect 3, Homing 2 (5 rounds))
-Icy Snare +6 (Area (1), Constricting (1), Selective (1); Reversible, Indirect)
-Dazzle +6 [Visual and Auditory] (Perception; Indirect 3)
-Obscure +14 (Independent; Slow Fade 2, Reversible)
-Air Control +7 (Area (1), Selective (1); Wind blown effects, Freshen Air)
-Wind (Strong Wind 14, Severe Wind 10, Windstorm 7, Hurricane 4)[/sblock]

[sblock=Clover Unpowered]*Abilities: [12]*
Str: 14(+2)
Dex: 14(+2)
Con: 14(+2)
Int: 10 (0)
Wis: 10 (0)
Cha: 10 (0)

*Combat: [4]*
BAB: +2, Melee +4 (unarmed +3 dam.), Lightning Bolt +6 (+6 dam.)
BDB: 0, Defense 15 (10 Flat footed)
Initiative: +2

*Saves: [9]*
Fort: +5(3)
Ref: +5(3)
Will: +3(3)
Toughness: +6/+2

*Skills: [5]*
Bluff +2(2) / +6 with attractive
Diplomacy +2(2) / +6 with attractive
Knowledge Tactics +3(3)
Knowledge Civics +3(3)
Sense Motive +4(4)
Stealth +4(2)
Survival +2(2)
Languages (2): English, French, Arabic

*Feats: [12]*
Attack Focus (Melee) 2; lots of martial arts and rough housing
Attractive 1
Dodge Focus 5; lots of martial arts and rough housing
Martial Strike 1; (+1 to unarmed damage)
Equipment 1: Jumpsuit (Subtle, Protection 4)
Equipment 1: Sword Collection (Strike 3, Mighty, Improved Crit.)
Status 1: Minor Nobility (Father is a Baron)
[/sblock]


----------



## Samnell (Jun 22, 2008)

*Jerry Rowcroft Tao Lin*

Sexy flavor text and background:
[sblock]Jared for GL
Male Australian citizen of Chinese descent
Birth Name: Jared “Jerry” Tao Lin
Legal Name: Jared Rowcroft Tao Lin
Age: 15 (DOB: 9-28-1996, Place: Sydney, Australia)
Height: 5’10”
Weight: 130 lbs.
Hair: Platinum blonde (formerly black)
Eyes: White (pupils remain dark, irises were formerly brown but lost all color)

Known Relations: 
William and Allison Rowcroft, adoptive parents. William is a professor of English Literature. Allison is a solicitor. 

Renshu "Randy" Lin, birth father and owner of a surf shop.

Description:
Jared is a well-built Chinese person with extremely white skin. The color of his skin is a shade slightly darker than his hair. From a distance he appears to be purely white but closer examination reveals that his pigmentation varies in the normal places like the palms of the hands and bottoms of his feet, if within a narrower range than is normal for baselines. Prior to gaining his powers his pigmentation was typical of a person of his ancestry. 

Jared’s weighs less than may be apparent, as the shadowstuff that replaced his blood is slightly lighter than air. He would weigh about ten pounds more with normal blood.

Jared prefers to dress in tight, comfortable clothes that emphasize his physique. He’s proud of what years of active life have wrought, but he’ll accept more modest uniforms with good humor. He’s just likely to change into something more to his preferences as soon as he’s able. His personal wardrobe runs heavy to athletic clothes. 

Personal History:
Jared was born in Sydney and grew up on the beach near his father’s surf shop. The family business was always a marginal affair, making just enough money to keep them in food and pay for his father’s alcohol and marijuana habits. It serves as the local hangout for his father’s friends and anybody else that cares to come in, but the denlike, insular atmosphere keeps most at bay. The two slept in an apartment above the shop.

Jared’s father had his addictions under a reasonable amount of control. He was a heavy social drinker, but fundamentally a quiet, retiring drunk. His parenting style was just not to do anything. As soon as Jared was able to be out on his own he was let run free. 

Other people around taught Jared how to swim and surf, and young Jared would have quite happily continued along with that life forever, but as he grew older schooling conflicted with surfing and became more onerous as it shifted from mostly play-focused learning light on the homework to something more intense. He quickly became a major discipline problem and when his father’s non-response to serial truancy and wild misbehavior became clear, child welfare became involved. 

Jared was taken out of his home, away from the beach and his friends, during his ninth summer and placed in the first of a series of foster homes. Attempts to discipline him worked no better than they had at school. Rules existed only to be broken and the attention Jared received in punishment only encouraged him.

Jared went through several homes and was clearly on a dangerous path, until he landed with the Rowcrofts, a middle-aged couple that realized becoming upset or punishing him for breaking their rules only rewarded Jared for the behavior. They made no sense to him at first. No matter what Jared did, how often he snuck out, or what he called them, they simply shrugged and expressed mild disappointment. It was as if all his acting out only bored them. But when Jared followed the rules, even accidentally or out of indifference, their praise was ready and eager. That was attention too and after a spring and most of summer struggling with them and getting no response, Jared began settling down.

The Rowcrofts realized that Jared needed something to fill the void where his beach-based life used to be. They could hardly let him roam free where he would surely end up back with his father and his old friends, who thought his old lifestyle was the coolest thing there could be. That would throw away all of their progress. But keeping him from anything like it caused problems too. So they made a deal with Jared. As long as he kept up his schoolwork and showed improvement, they would enroll him in an organized swimming program. He would have coaches, teammates, and responsibilities, but he could also be in the water again and have friends, even a social life. Jared eagerly agreed.

Nothing could have prepared Jared for the program. The sudden insertion into an entirely new social environment that reinforced his deep connection with water and the demanding but nurturing coach made for a difficult to resist combination of the best things of his old life and new. He progressed rapidly into the competitive track and assimilated into the team’s social milieu. Jared still missed surfing, but swimming was becoming the main focus of his life.

A year into his placement with the Rowcrofts, Jared came home from school one day to find a new surfboard waiting for him and with it came another deal. As long as Jared maintained his grades and did not shirk his responsibilities to the team, and didn’t go near his old home or beach, he could surf again. Jared’s old friends, mostly poor kids like he’d been if with more supervision, were nearly two years gone by now and rapidly fading from his mind. It was an easy choice, and surfing resumed a place in Jared’s life.

The Rowcrofts encouraged Jared to discover his heritage. They were white Australians of Anglo-Irish stock, but they did their best to pique his interest and eventually succeeded. His father never talked about their history except for vague mentions of his father being a soldier before he left China forever. He kept no mementos of his childhood and only ever spoke English around Jared. Even having a heritage was a revelation to Jared. He knew he was Chinese, but it was just a word to him. Now he discovered that just by being born he was a part of this gigantic tradition and it meant a great deal to him, and he wanted to be a part of it. When the new school year began, Jared started studying Chinese and got involved in a Chinese youth group.

With Jared having improved so dramatically, it seemed as though the foster care had worked and maybe it was time for him to go home. He’d grown very close to the Rowcrofts, but family was family and even if it wasn’t ideal, child welfare preferred to return children to their birth parents. Jared didn’t want to go and the Rowcrofts didn’t want him to go, but the law was the law. He was no longer at risk and seemed quite stable.

Thus for the first time in four years, Jared had to face his father. He got no further than the doorway of the shop, where his father drunkenly chased him away. Jared ran right back to the Rowcrofts and they reported the incident to child welfare, along with their request to adopt him. To the social workers’ surprise, Jared’s father cooperated fully.

His future secured, Jared had little reason to look back. His father’s rejection hurt him more deeply than he’d though possible, but what was done was done. Jared though seriously about changing his name with the adoption process and cutting his ties to the past entirely, but his middle and last names were Chinese and that had come to mean something to him independent of his father and he wanted to retain the connection to his unknown ancestors.

Jared spent the next few years quietly, settling down in school and keeping up his swimming, surfing, and participation in the Chinese Youth League. He finally had a normal, stable life and every assurance that it would remain that way.

Three months ago, Jared was returning from the beach with some friends. He’d been at a youth group party and one of his friends had been trying to convince him to join the group’s martial arts program. Jared didn’t think the Rowcrofts would go for it and much of his free time already went to swimming and homework, but Xiaobo was persistent and one of the closest friends Jared had outside of swimming. Jared agreed to skip his ride and let Xiaobo talk to him about it while they walked home. 

The two friends walked through Sydney’s streets and the original purpose of the conversation drifted in and out as they spoke animatedly, not paying a great deal of attention to where they were going. They’d get to their homes eventually and it wasn’t a school night. After a while, Xiaobo was showing Jared moves as they walked. For the fun of it, Jared tried to follow along and both of them missed the changing signal on a crosswalk.

The two stepped out into traffic and right into the blinding headlights of an oncoming truck. Its horn blared and breaks squealed. Both teenagers froze in place, watching their oncoming doom. One moment Jared was drawing breath to scream and the next he plunged into something vast and pleasantly cool, like a dark ocean. It vanished and he was on the far side of the street, safe and watching the truck closing the final meter between itself and his friend. Without thinking about how, Jared mentally plunged back into that black sea and his shadow stretched out across the light, picking Xiaobo up and shoving him to safety.

Jared looked down at his hand and saw it some kind of wispy shadowy stuff dissipating from around it and sat down hard on the pavement, stunned. He was an elite.

Things changed very quickly after that. Over the next few weeks Jared began to feel something new and pleasant inside him, especially when in sunlight. Doctors examined him and discovered his blood was rapidly being replaced by the same shadowstuff that he’d immersed himself into when he got his powers. Jared should be dying but he felt incredible. His new physiology baffled the doctors. It seemed that his body had stopped producing blood and started producing the shadowstuff as soon as his powers manifested. How it carried out the normal functions of blood, they couldn’t figure out. 

Jared took everything in stride. His new blood seemed virtually weightless, which helped out a bit in the pool. Losing his pigmentation was confusing, considering how much he’d been investing in his Chinese identity, but that kind of thing ran deeper than skin color as far as he cared. The youth group even accepted members without a drop of Chinese blood, so it hardly upset his social situation. Having his clothes change color was a little bit annoying, since it complicated his wearing a school uniform or his team colors, but at the same time Jared liked that it marked his stuff as his. Learning that he could no longer fairly compete was a bigger blow, but he was still welcome to train with the club and work to improve his times.

When his parents heard about the new school for elites, they had a long talk with Jared. It meant leaving home, but it would be a chance for him to be with other kids like him and experts who understood what was happening to his body. It was probably the best place for him to be. Leaving his life behind would be hard, but the prospect of meeting other elites his age and getting to learn more about his powers appealed to Jared. They sent off an application and Mudaba Adin accepted Jared as a student.

Personality:
Jared (Jerry to his friends except for the Chinese youth group where he’s Tao.) is an outgoing, energetic kid. He bears no visible scars of his years of neglect, but retains a deep need for attention and acceptance. Fortunately, Jared’s mostly learned the difference between negative and positive attention, though if he feels like he’s being ignored or neglected he can forget the distinction. Jared’s need for acceptance mostly manifests in his constant desire to be part of things larger than himself, whether it’s the traditional culture of China or a swim team. 

Jared has made up most of his lost schooling through hard work, but he doesn’t see himself as much of a scholar. He’s learned to respect learning and managed some of his issues with authority, but friends, fun, and water are all more important. Jared feels a deep, spiritual connection to water whether it’s in the ocean or a swimming pool and if given the choice would rather be wet than dry. The motions of large bodies of water are hypnotic and he can stare at them for hours, when he’s not swimming in them or surfing on them. He feels the same emotions towards the shadowstuff that his powers involve.

Physical activity, especially relating to water, is a very big part of Jared’s life. He likes being active, especially with others. If he has spare time, he’s likely to be thinking about how he can most effectively get some laps in or catch a wave. Failing those options, he’ll settle for other forms of exercise.[/sblock]

Stats:
[sblock]Jared "Jerry" Rowcroft Tao Lin
PL: 6 (80 pp)

ABILITIES:
STR: 14 (+2)
DEX: 16 (+3)
CON: 16 (+3)
INT: 10 (0)
WIS: 10 (0)
CHA: 16 (+3)

SKILLS:
Acrobatics 4 (+7)
Bluff 2 (+5) (+4 if Attractive applies)
Computers 1 (+1)
Diplomacy 4 (+7) (+4 if Attractive applies, +5 to teenagers)
Languages: English [Native, Australian dialect], Chinese
Knowledge (Popular Culture) 2 (+2)
Sense Motive 2 (+2)
Swim 4 (+6)

FEATS:
Attractive 1
Cool (Diplomacy)
Endurance 1
Skill Mastery (Bluff, Acrobatics, Diplomacy, Swim)

POWERS:
Internal Shadow 2 [Elite, Shadow] (5pp/level, 10pp)
(passive permanent container)
Darkvision
Enhanced Feat: Diehard
Immunity: Aging, Disease, Environmental Heat, Poison
Protection [3]
Weakness: any drain or nullification of this power inflicts -1 to all abilities cumulative per round, 20 minutes to recover -4 pp

Shadow Control [Elite, Shadow]
(static array, 3pp/level, 26pp)
Teleport 8 (feats: change direction, easy) (2,000 miles)
*Extra: Accurate 8
Alt Power: Darkness Control 6 (extra: selective) (500 foot radius)
Alt Power: Telekinesis (Extra: perception, Feat: Precise) (Str 40, 1/2/3 tons, 6 max, drag 15)

COMBAT:
Attack +0 [Unarmed +2 (Bruise)]
Defense 13 (11 flat-footed)
Init +3

SAVES:
Toughness +6 (+6 flat-footed)
Fortitude +5
Reflex +8
Will +2

DRAWBACKS:
Included in power description

Abilities 22 + Skills 5 (20 ranks) + Feats 4 + Powers 38 + Combat 6 + Saves 9 – Drawbacks 4 = 80 / 80[/sblock]

As a baseline:[sblock]Jared "Jerry" Rowcroft Tao Lin
PL: 6 (80 pp)

ABILITIES:
STR: 14 (+2)
DEX: 16 (+3)
CON: 16 (+3)
INT: 10 (0)
WIS: 10 (0)
CHA: 16 (+3)

SKILLS:
Acrobatics 4 (+7)
Bluff 2 (+5) (+4 if Attractive applies)
Computers 1 (+1)
Diplomacy 4 (+7) (+4 if Attractive applies, +5 to teenagers)
Languages: English [Native, Australian dialect], Chinese
Knowledge (Popular Culture) 2 (+2)
Sense Motive 2 (+2)
Swim 4 (+6)

FEATS:
Attractive 1
Cool (Diplomacy)
Endurance 1
Skill Mastery (Bluff, Acrobatics, Diplomacy, Swim)

POWERS:
None

COMBAT:
Attack +0 [Unarmed +2 (Bruise)]
Defense 13 (11 flat-footed)
Init +3

SAVES:
Toughness +3 (+3 flat-footed)
Fortitude +5
Reflex +8
Will +2

DRAWBACKS:
None.

Abilities 22 + Skills 5 (20 ranks) + Feats 4 + Powers 0 + Combat 6 + Saves 9 – Drawbacks 0 = 46 / 80[/sblock]


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 22, 2008)

*Emmet Latton*

*Baseline*[sblock]

*Abilities:*

Strength 8
Dexterity 10
Constitution 14
Intelligence 20
Wisdom 14
Charisma 10

_16/40 points_

*Skills:*
Bluff 4 (+4)
Computers 4 (+9)
Concentration 4 (+6)
Craft - Chemical 2 (+7)
Craft - Electronic 5 (+10)
Craft - Mechanical 5 (+10)
Disable Device 2 (+7)
Knowledge - Physical Sciences 5 (+10)
Knowledge - Technology 5 (+10)

_25/40 points_

*Feats:*
Attack Focus - Ranged 2, Dodge Focus 2, Eidetic Memory, Inventor, Luck

_32/40 points_

*Saves:*
Damage +2
Fortitude +4
Reflex +3
Will +5

_40/40 points_
[/sblock]

*Elite*[sblock]

*Abilities:*

Strength 8
Dexterity 10
Constitution 14
Intelligence 20/30
Wisdom 14
Charisma 10

_16/82 points_

*Skills:*
Bluff 4 (+4)
Computers 10 (+20)
Concentration 4 (+6)
Craft - Chemical 2 (+12)
Craft - Electronic 9 (+19)
Craft - Mechanical 10 (+20)
Disable Device 2 (+12)
Knowledge - Physical Sciences 5 (+15)
Knowledge - Technology 10 (+20)

_30/82 points_

*Feats:*
Attack Focus - Ranged 3, Dodge Focus 3, Eidetic Memory, Inventor, Luck

_39/82 points_

*Saves:*
Damage +2/+9
Fortitude +4
Reflex +3
Will +5

_47/82 points_

*Attacks and Defenses:*
Tradeoffs: -3 Defense, +3 Toughness; -3 Attack, +3 Damage

Melee Attack: +0
Ranged Attack: +3

Armor Class: 13/10

*Powers:*

Enhanced Intelligence +10

Quickness 2 - Flaw: Only Mental Tasks

Comprehend 2 - Spoken/Written Languages

Devices 5 - Hard to Lose - 25 points
Shield Band - Force Field 7 + Immunity: Radiation - 8 points

Microwave Emitter - Blast 9 - Microwave Energy - Drawbacks: Full Power, Reduced Range - 16 points
-AP: Datalink 3 + Enhanced Skill - Disable Device 8 + Quickness 2 - Flaw: Using Disable Device + Machine Control 3

_82/82 points_
[/sblock]

*Powers*[sblock]
Already classified as a genius, after his breakout Emmet's intellect grew to extreme heights. He has a nearly unequaled aptitude for technology and machines, as well as cognitive processes that allow him to decipher any language after a few short minutes of conversation.

During the week of his breakout, Emmet constructed his own personal laboratory within his basement and created the two devices he wears today: a lightweight metal bracelet that, in a past life, may have been some kind of watch band now stuffed with advanced magnetic technology, and a large pen or small flashlight containing similarly advanced microwave technology. At the press of a metal button on the top, the shield band creates a force field strong enough to repel small arms fire and radiation, especially the kind created by his microwave emitter. The emitter is capable of a devstating, albeit short-ranged blast of microwave energy, and its more elegant application that allows it to act as a universal remote control and datalink (as well as a damn good lockpick). Sadly, testing his theories and constructing his personal devices cost Emmet the entirety of his college fund that he was saving for MIT. 

[/sblock]

*Background*[sblock]

Although born in Massachusetts, Emmet grew up in southern California with his mother, a gifted computer programmer and mathematician with the career of a lifetime at a wildly successful Internet startup based in Mountain View. Her success caused jealousy from her husband, a PhD and an assistant manager at a local chain bookstore, exacerbated martial problems and caused first a separation, then a divorce. Growing up, Emmet rarely saw his father after his parents separated, not that he particularly missed his Dad. With his mother busy at work, Emmet developed a strong sense of independence at an early age.

Although extremely gifted academically, Emmet coasted through most of his schooling, instead sating his thirst for knowledge through independent study; he was a common figure at the library, and was often taking apart machines to discover how they worked. After a round of standardized tests, Emmet skipped the third grade and entered immediately into the fourth. It was the worst year of his life: he hated being the youngest in the room, and hated being separated from his friends. High school wasn't as bad as he feared; no one shoved him into his locker, and he fit in naturally with the other geeks, playing with computers and arguing about science fiction. He attained notoriety throughout his school for his test scores and occasional discussion with his teachers; when an upperclassmen needed help with a particularly challenging math problem, Emmet's help was sought. 

Emmet can't trace his Elite breakout to any specific event, instead remembering a week of dull headaches and glimpses of insight, diagrams and blueprints dancing in his head. He dreamed of a microwave emitter that could act as a universal remote control, buying parts from high-tech manufacturers, scavenging the rest from discarded machines. After a week of seclusion, frenzied building, and extravagant spending, he completed his first prototype of his microwave emitter and the requisite shielding. After this accomplishment, he was able to look inward, and Emmet realized that he knew things he never learned, perform complex calculations without the aid of a computer, measure Pi to its ten-thousandth digit without even trying. After learning fluent Spanish from half of an LATV sitcom, he deduced the obvious: he was an Elite. Sharing the news with his friends was difficult, but not as difficult as admitting to his mother that he spent the money he saved for college on a pair of inventions. Whoops. 

Emmet had heard of the new school for Elites, and after careful consideration, applied for membership. He figured his acceptance was a foregone conclusion, given his test scores and aptitude for technology. Emmet knew he would have difficulty furthering his education in most traditional institution, but he had high hopes for the Institute in Mudaba Adid. Not only did he hope to learn more about his powers, but also for the opportunity to use the U.N.'s high-tech laboratories and devices. 

[/sblock]

*Appearance*[sblock]

Emmet appears to be a stereotypical geek or nerd. His final growth spurt brought him to the height of 6'1, but he remains lightly built without much muscle mass or fat. He has pale skin that causes many to comment that he needs to get some sun and unruly brown hair that seems resistant to any kind of grooming. His round glasses correct serious vision impairments, and a mild case of acne mars his face. He has a tendency to stare off in the distance, even while speaking. 

Emmet also dresses like the stereotypical nerd, without much concern for the fashion of the moment. He generally dresses in subdued collared shorts and khaki pants, occasionally wearing a pair of blue jeans.

[/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (Jun 23, 2008)

*Johnathan Mayors*

Vitals:
[sblock]
Name: Johnathan Mayors
Age: 17 (DOB: 11-20-1994)
Height: 6'7”
Weight: 280 lbs. 
Hair: blonde 
Eyes: blue

Description:

Johnathan is caucasian and the description built like a brick wall describes him fairly arccurately, with slightly above average looks

Personal History:

Johnathan was born in a small farming town called River Falls in Kansas, the second of six kids he was alway the tallest and largest so it was only natural that he was immersed into sports at an early age. 

He took to it natuarally and was soon in almost every sporting team or event that he could think of, especially football. His parents encouraged his love of sports, believing that this was his ticket to better things.

When he wasn't playing sports or going to school John was helping out on his family farm, all that work helped keep him in top form when he is in the off season, all in all, life was fairly good for John, he was popular in school, had in his eyes the perfect family and was on course for a scholarship from a universty in Kansas City, his life was pretty much laid out for him. Until that fateful hunting trip.

Since he had turned 14 his father and uncles had taken John out on a yearly hunting trip. "Some man time," his father would say, really it was an excuse to go out drink some beer, blow off some steam and shoot stuff. This last year there was more drinking then anything else and one of the rifles was accidently fired, right at John, he barely felt the impact of the bullet. It didn't even penitrate the skin, he was alive and well, there was something obviously different about him.

This horrified his father, the town was very xenophobic as well as very backwards in its regards to other ethinic races and women and if this got out it could literally shame his family for decades. He swore the others with them to secrecy and brought John back to the homestead. He pondered for days what to do, there was no way they could keep it a secret if John stayed in the community, so he just had to go. He had some friends in Kansas city and they told him about a special school for people like John.

This was the salvation that John's dad needed, he contacted the school and John was enrolled and like a dutiful son, John did what his father told him.

Personality:

Johnathan is at heart a good person, but he has been raised in an isolated racist/sexist area and knows little about anything in the real world. Women had a very defined place and that is were they stayed. And while he didn't encounter many ethnic people he has been told that "they just are not as good as him."

He is also used to setlling arguments with his fists, not out of any malice but because that was just the way things were done. Whoever won the fight won the arguement, they would pick up the loser dust him off, buy him a beer and then its over.

Johnathan is always smiling joking, laughing even when the joke is on him. he is very competitive when it comes to sports or any kind of challenge but will always be willing to give a hand when needed.[/sblock]

PL: 6  (80 pp)
ABILITIES:   
STR: 18/[30] (+4)  
DEX: 14 (+2)  
CON: 17 (+3)   
INT: 10 (0)   
WIS: 10 (0)   
CHA: 12 (+1)	

SKILLS:  
Acrobatics 1 (+3), 
Climb 1 (+5), 
Drive 1 (+3), 
Escape Artist 1 (+3), 
Handle Animal 2 (+3), 
Intimidate 4 (+5), 
Ride 2 (+4), [horses]
Sleight of Hand 2 (+4), [lasso]
Stealth 1 (+3), 
Swim 1 (+5) 												

FEATS:  
Attack Focus (Melee) (3), 
Dodge Focus (2), 
Improved Initiative (1), 
Endurance (1), 
Inspire (1), 
Endurance (1), 
Teamwork (1) 										
POWERS:  
Absorbtion [6], extra: Both types [6] 	

(Note: Absorbtion power boosts enhanced strength)

COMBAT:  
Attack 1  [Unarmed +4 (Bruise)]   
Defense 14 (11 flat-footed)   
Init  6					

SAVES:  
Toughness 3 (3 flat-footed)  
Fortitude 7  
Reflex 5  
Will 2	

DRAWBACKS:  none	

Trade off: -2 attack / +2 damage									
Abilities 21  +  Skills 4 (16 ranks)  +  Feats 10  +  Powers 30  +  Combat 6  +  Saves 9  –  Drawbacks 0 = 80 / 80


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 24, 2008)

Trillian 'Trilly' Anne Gardener

[sblock]
Background
Trilly grew up in eastern North Carolina in the mill town of Erwin. Her father was barely ever there spending a lot of time doing contract work as an electrician since the textile mills in the area failed. Her grandmother raised her mostly after her mother vanished when she was three, apparently deciding to move on to better things by herself. 
Trilly worked hard to do well in school, mostly by dint of hard work and study than raw talent. Her athletic ability was a bit better, though most of the time she spent as a second string baseball and basketball player on the school teams. All in all, an average kid in an average struggling family. Not too different from most families in Erwin.
That started to change when she entered her freshman year of high school. The first change was the arrival of her Uncle Keith from the Army, where he had served for the better part of two decades. Mostly as a ranger or ranger instructor. The second was a hit and run that left her on crutches for the first semester.  Intensive physical reconstruction and physical therapy occupied a lot of her time as her family struggled to pay the bills. Strangely little or no progress was made in finding the person who hit her and left her for dead. 
Things started to change by November, when she was surprised to find she could walk.  The doctors called it a miracle.  December came and she could run and jump as fast as ever. January and the new year showed her strength and agility were back to normal and her injuries had vanished. 
That was when she started realizing things were definitely not normal anymore, during a game of basketball with her Uncle Keith. She dunked a shot flatfooted. From five feet out. Needless to say they were both surprised, but quickly kept it under wraps.  Over the next few months they worked on testing her limits, and her uncle trained her in ways to use her new found abilities to their utmost. 
Just in time to find out that along with training her uncle had been conducting an investigation into her hit and run and discovered that it had been swept under the rug. The town 'rich family' was involved. Loyd Pope Jr., the 'alpha male' of the high school had hit her and fled the scene.
She found out when Pope Sr. had several men to shoot up the house in an attempt to keep him from revealing that fact. 
Using her powers and training she subdued the three men and helped her uncle to get the proof of the hit and run as well as the attempted murder. 
After her abilities were publicly revealed at the trial, she participated in a study at Duke University. Very little came of it, but she was given a suit that could conform to her body as it stretched and an introduction to the people who were from the institute. She agreed to attend in an attempt give her family some space between her and those folks that might come looking for.
[/sblock]
Description
[sblock]
Age: 17 (DOB: 9-21-1994)
Height: 6'
Weight: 180 lbs.
Hair: Blond
Eyes: Blue






[/sblock]
Personality
[sblock]
Trilly has a very outgoing personality, eager and curious about the newly expanded world she's dropped into. Going to Duke to her powers studies was interesting, actually leaving the country to study and test her powers. That was something she'd never have expected in a lifetime and she's determined to learn all she can about this rapidly expanding world she's dropped into. 
She is constantly doing something, be it working out to push her limits to improve her abilities or reading up for class or trying to take a tour off of campus to some historical spot.
She had recently realized her interest in girls but while she's not 'in the closet' she's not gone out of her way to reveal it, because she hasn't figured anyone in campus would be interested. Despite her recent 'blooming' into a very attractive girl, she sees herself as the 'old skinny tomboy' that she was before the accident..
[/sblock]

Game Statisitics
*Elite*
[sblock]
Str 14
Dex 14
Con 14
Int 10
Wis 10 
Cha 12 : 16 PP

Attack +4 
Defense +4: 16 pp

Toughness
Fort +4
Ref +4
Will +4:  12 PP

Feats
Attractive (2)
Choke hold
Defensive Roll (3)
Elusive Target (2)
Improved Grab
Improved Grapple
Improved Trip
Instant Up
Prone Fighting 13 PP

Skills
Acrobatics 6
Bluff 2
Climb 6
Computers 2
Diplomacy 2
Notice 3
Stealth 3: 6 PP


Powers
Elongation: 2
Insubstantial 1
Leaping 1
Protection: 4 
-Extra: Impervious
Super Move: Slithering
Strike: 2
-PF Mighty : 17 pp 
Stats:16  + Attack/Def: 16 + Saves 12 + Feats 13  + Skills 6 + Powers  17  = 80
[/sblock]

*Baseline*
[sblock]
Str 14
Dex 14
Con 14
Int 10
Wis 10 
Cha 12 : 16 PP

Attack +4 
Defense +4: 16 pp

Toughness
Fort +4
Ref +4
Will +4:  12 PP

Feats
Attractive (2)
Choke hold
Defensive Roll (3)
Elusive Target (2)
Improved Grab
Improved Grapple
Improved Trip
Instant Up
Prone Fighting 13 PP

Skills
Acrobatics 6
Bluff 2
Climb 6
Computers 2
Diplomacy 2
Notice 3
Stealth 3: 6 PP

Powers

Stats:16  + Attack/Def: 16 + Saves 12 + Feats 13  + Skills 6 + Powers  17  = 80
[/sblock]

Note: Will add/update when I can tonight. Can do much on my blackberry at work


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 28, 2008)

*Cody Bryant and Raph*

[sblock]*Vitals:*
Name: Cody Bryant
Gender: Male
Age: 16 (DOB: 12-23-1995)
Height: 5'7”
Weight: 126 lbs.
Hair:  Red (natural)


*Description:*
Cody is a scrawny, half-Irish/half-“American” teenager with curly red hair and freckles.  He always wears his “emo” glasses, preppy clothes and a somber expression-he looks like your average, awkward teenager.  After a few minutes of conversation, his good natured side often comes out and he isn’t hesitant to break into a smile or laugh when it's warranted.


*Vitals:*
Name: Raphael/"Raph", Angel-in-Training
Gender: Female
Age: ? (Appears 17)
Height: 5'9”
Weight: 133 lbs.
Hair:  Light Brown (with bright purple highlights)
Eyes: Blue

*Description:*
Athletically-built, always wearing a punk-rock band shirt (the Ramones is her current favorite) and short, messy hair, Raph easily sticks out of a crowd.  It doesn’t hurt her features are classically beautiful or that she's graced with unearthly blue eyes.  Once you get past that though, her naivety is readily apparent.  Innocently clueless, curiosity hangs around her like a cloud though recently she’s been doing better to keep her cool, donning a 'tough-gal' personality.

When Raph uses her combat magic her eyes turn luminescent gold and wings traced from lines of golden light appear at her back.  A dim halo of runes circles around her head, flickering briefly whenever she casts a spell.


*Background:*

A few months ago New Yorker Cody Bryant was in a severe car-accident and suffered enough damage that extensive surgery barely preserved his life.  He came to after a week-long coma, his body broken from the chest-down and wondered if his world would ever be the same.  Three days later he awoke from a nap to a girl wearing a Ramones shirt perched on his windowsill, watching him with curious eyes.  After the shock, Cody realized that he could sit up and even move his arms.  “Who are you?” he asked the mysterious figure.  Her response was, “I don’t know, but I think I’m your guardian angel.” 

Over the following month Cody began to recover with the help of his new friend.  His friend would come and go in the blink of an eye, but Cody discovered he could call her by closing his eyes and speaking the name he had given her, “Raph”.  But he was worried because the last two years he had considered himself an atheist and the obvious presence of a ‘guardian angel’ (complete with the ability to heal) surely meant that there was some existence of a higher power!  Raph didn’t have any particular answers on the subject of God or the existence of heaven though and seemed to be a clean slate, knowing very little information of the outside world.  And though good-natured, she lacked much of a moral compass!

In exchange for the help Raph has given him, Cody has taken to educating the wayward angel.  They’ve worked on the basic things-what a TV is and how it works, what’s “cool” and what’s not but they haven’t broached the subject of God much.  While atheism works for him, he’s of the opinion that others may have their own worldviews that are truer to them.  He’s not convinced in his friend’s heritage so much as her good (and supernatural) nature, and though he does not believe in angels in a religious sense he seeks to help Raph in whatever way he can.

Raised by a single mother, Cody has a working relationship with his father-he sees him once every two weeks, which is all his father’s busy schedule will allow (supposedly, at least).  Mr. Bryant has since re-married and had other children, but he’s always offered his son a healthy sum of money which until now Cody has yet to take advantage of.  Being aware of Elites, Cody has suspected of his ability to call Raph, if not Raph herself, being a product of his own ability.  Hearing of the Institute has intrigued him enough to learn more, enough to use his father’s money to travel there and apply for whatever education they can offer Raph and him.

Cody’s got a secret—Raph knows he's not in to girls much but the whole truth is that he’s gay.  He’s sure enough and comfortable with this fact, but isn’t ready yet for other people (especially his mother) to know.  Right now, he's fine with compartmentalizing this aspect of himself.

_“What the hell are you doing in my room!?  ...And why are you naked?”_

Cody remembers the first time he met his guardian angel as a dream, but Raph knows better.  The angel-in-training appeared one early morning two weeks before the accident.  The incident was comical enough, though the moment Cody’s mother came running and shouting to the door Raph was gone in an eye blink.  She’s been asleep since, but awoke when she knew she was needed.

_"You're not supposed to do that, you're an angel!"_

Raph’s got a good heart, but she doesn’t exactly know where it belongs.  As far as she’s concerned, it’s her divine duty to watch over and protect Cody.  So until she knows what else she needs to do, she’s going to do that job as best as she can.  The occasional Ramones CD or Hawaiian pizza-slice with a good smothering of mustard and mayo is just icing on the cake.[/sblock]

*Stats*

Baseline:
[sblock]Cody Bryant
PL: 6 (80 pp)

ABILITIES [16]:
STR: 10 (+0)
DEX: 12 (+1)
CON: 10 (+0)
INT: 13 (+1)
WIS: 16 (+3)
CHA: 15 (+2)

SKILLS [6]:
Bluff 6 (+8)
Knowledge (Pop Culture, Technology) 3 (+4)
Notice 6 (+9)
Sense Motive 6 (+9)

FEATS [7]:
Defensive Roll 3
Dodge Focus 3
Set-Up

POWERS:
None

COMBAT [6]:
Attack +1 [Unarmed +0 (Bruise)]
Defense 15 (11 flat-footed)
Init +1

SAVES [6]:
Toughness +3 (+0 flat-footed)
Fortitude +2
Reflex +3
Will +5

DRAWBACKS:
None.

COMPLICATIONS:
Secret (In the Closet)

Abilities 16 + Skills 6 (24 ranks) + Feats 7 + Powers 0 + Combat 6 + Saves 6 – Drawbacks 0 = 41 / 80[/sblock]

Powers:
[sblock]Cody's main power allows him to manifest Raph, his 'guardian angel' for lack of a better term.  Since he's bonded with Raph, Cody has gained a sixth sense for impending danger, as well as increased health and willpower.  Mechanically:

Summon (Continuous, Heroic, Fanatical), Super Sense (Danger), Luck 3, Fort/Ref/Will +2.
=30+1+3+6=40[/sblock]

Elite:
[sblock]Cody Bryant
PL: 6 (80 pp)

ABILITIES [16]:
STR: 10 (+0)
DEX: 12 (+1)
CON: 10 (+0)
INT: 13 (+1)
WIS: 16 (+3)
CHA: 15 (+2)

SKILLS [6]:
Bluff 6 (+8)
Knowledge (Pop Culture, Technology) 3 (+4)
Notice 6 (+9)
Sense Motive 6 (+9)

FEATS [10]:
Defensive Roll 3
Dodge Focus 3
Luck 3
Set-Up

POWERS [31]:
Summon +6 (Continuous, Heroic, Fanatical) [30]
Super Sense (Danger) [1]

COMBAT [6]:
Attack +1 [Unarmed +0 (Bruise)]
Defense 15 (11 flat-footed)
Init +1

SAVES [12]:
Toughness +3 (+0 flat-footed)
Fortitude +4
Reflex +5
Will +7

DRAWBACKS:
Drawbacks: Power Loss (Summon, must be able to speak—1 point)

COMPLICATIONS:
Secret (In the Closet)

Abilities 16 + Skills 6 (24 ranks) + Feats 10 + Powers 31 + Combat 6 + Saves 12 – Drawbacks 1 = 80 / 80[/sblock]

Summons:
[sblock]Raphael/"Raph", Angel-in-Training
PL: 6 (90 pp)

ABILITIES [32]:
STR: 22 (+6)
DEX: 10 (+0)
CON: 26 (+8)
INT: 10 (+0)
WIS: 12 (+1)
CHA: 12 (+1)

SKILLS [3]:
Concentration 4 (+5)
Notice 4 (+5)
Search 4 (+4)

FEATS [4]:
Attractive
Eidetic Memory
Fearless
Interpose

POWERS [27]:
Features (Iron Stomach) [1]
Immunity (Aging, Disease, Mind Control, Poison) [5]
Magic +8 [21]
- Blast (Light) +7 (Homing x2) 
- Comprehend +8 (Animals 2, Languages 4, Objects, Plants)
- Flight +5
- Healing +7 (Persistent, Regrowth; Extra-Restoration, Flaw-Tiring)
- Snare +7 (Homing, Reversible)
- Super Senses +16 (Aura Reading, Danger Sense, True Sight)

COMBAT [12]:
Attack +4 [Unarmed +6 (Bruise)], Grapple +10
Defense 12 (11 flat-footed)
Init +0

SAVES [7]:
Toughness +8
Fortitude +8
Reflex +4
Will +4

DRAWBACKS:
None

TRADE-OFFS:
-1 Attack/+1 Damage, -2 Defense/+2 Toughness

Abilities 32 + Skills 3 (12 ranks) + Feats 4 + Powers 27 + Combat 12 + Saves 7 – Drawbacks 0 = 85 / 90[/sblock]


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 10, 2008)

*Arun Nicholas Walters*

*PL: *6
*Trade-Offs: *-2 Defense/+2 Toughness

*Baseline*

*Abilities (18 pts.)*
  STR 16
  DEX 10
  CON 18
  INT 10
  WIS 10
  CHA 14

*Combat Abilities (4 pts.)*
  Attack +2 (+4 Melee)
  Defense +0 (Defense 12 when not Flatfooted)

*Saving Throws (7 pts.)*
  Toughness +6 (+8 Density Control, 2/Impervious)
  Fortitude +6
  Reflex +3
  Will +1

*Skills (3 pts.)*
  Craft Mechanical (4) +4
  Drive (4) +4
  Notice (2) +2
  Knowledge Popular Culture (2) +2

*Feats (7 pts.)*
  Attractive 1
  Interpose
  Luck 1
  Dodge Focus 2
  Improved Grapple
  Improved Throw

*Elite *

*Powers (33 Pts.)*
  Gravity Control 7 [Feats-Range Progression, Alternate Power 5] (Elite, 2 PP, 20 pts.)
  -Gravity Blast 6 [Feats- Accurate 2, Subtle]
  -Spatial Control 15 [Flaw-Short Range]
  -Density Control 5
  -Disintegration Black Hole 3 [Feats-Accurate 2]
  -Invisibility [All Visual Senses; Flaws-Blending, Passive]
  Protection 2 (Elite, 1 PP, 2 pts.)
  Super Strength 4 (Elite, 2 PP, 8 pts.)
  Immunity Gravity (Elite, 2 pts.)
  Immunity Radiation (Elite, 1 pt.)

*Feats (8 Pts.)*
  Melee Attack Focus 2
  Diehard
  Instant Up
  Improved Initiative
  Improved Disarm
  Improved Trip
  Improved Pin

Born on the move, Arun has traveled the world with his parents and lived in some exotic locales; his mother a brilliant Neurological Researcher and his father savvy Software Entrepreneur. His upbringing was unique, his education is a combination of home schooling, private schools, and various public institutions around the world; plus the knowledge he has gained from traveling the world… he would have stayed with his mother a UN Researcher but she surmised that it may be best if he was sent to an Institute to hone his abilities and perhaps reign in his tendency to use his gravity manipulation powers with little restraint.

That and the fact that he wrecked the most recent school he was at by showing off his abilities to classmates. Arun got into quite a bit of trouble and if it was not for some favors pulled by his parents and the fact that until his powers manifested he was a champion wrestler he may have gotten into some real trouble. Instead he got a slap on the wrist and sent off to the Institute for his own good. 

Arun is a handsome 16 year old male with swarthy brown skin and long curly hair. He has a thick muscled build and stands at nearly six feet in height with a charming smile and soft brown eyes. He tends to dress casually, and enjoys surfing and participating in extreme sports. He is a bit of a health nut, a gift from his mother and a voracious appetite, which he gets from his father. He loves to workout, engage in extreme sports, and party… school is the last thing on his mind and if he wasn’t a champion back home he would have probably done much poorer in classes. Applying himself at scholastic arts is not exactly his strong point; but then again being an elite means that he won’t have to worry about actually trying to hone his mental skills.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 4, 2008)

*STUDENTS*

*Layla Badahwi*




Age: 16
Gender: Female
Nationality: Egyptian
Hometown: Cairo, Egypt
Height: 5' 2"
Weight: 102 lbs
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Brown
Elite Ability: Telepathy


*Amadi Badasu*




Age: 17
Gender: Male
Nationality: Ghanaian
Hometown: Kamasi, Ghana
Height: 5' 11"
Weight: 144 lbs
Hair: Black
Eyes: Brown
Elite Ability: Fire Control


*Manjit Badesha*




Age: 16
Gender: Female
Nationality: Indian
Hometown: Bangalore, India
Height: 5’7”
Weight: 121 lbs
Hair:Black
Eyes: Brown
Elite Ability: Death Aura


*Josee Charbonneau*




Age: 17
Gender: Female
Nationality: French
Hometown: Le Havre, France
Height: 5' 6"
Weight: 121 lbs
Hair: Blonde
Eyes: Blue
Elite Ability: Electrical Generation

Josee's family is quite well-to-do, old money wealth dating back several generations.  Josee is the only child of her parents and stands to inherit the family fortune someday.  She was perfectly happy attending France's top private girls' school with other girls of her status, but her unexpected ability development changed all of that.  She has problems fully controlling her body's ability to generate electricity, and her father sent her to Mudaba Adin in hopes that she could learn to control it.

Josee is very choosy, having led quite a spoiled life.  She can come across as an elitist snob, as she knows what she likes, what she doesn't, and has no qualms stating those preferences.  While not bossy, per se, when she wants something, she expects to get it, simply because that's how it's always been for her.  She is a trained horseback rider, and has performed at show jumping events with her horse, Etoile.  Josee speaks French, English, Spanish, and Italian.


*Stacy Eminger*




Age: 15
Gender: Female
Nationality: American
Hometown: Santa Ana, CA
Height: 5' 4"
Weight: 104 lbs
Hair: Blonde
Eyes: Green
Elite Ability: Incorporeal


*Jimmy Li*




Age: 17
Gender: Male
Nationality: Chinese
Hometown: Quanzhou, China
Height: 6' 6"
Weight: 228 lbs
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Brown
Elite Ability: Density Control


*James Miller*




Age: 15
Gender: Male
Nationality: American
Hometown: Rockford, IL
Height: 5' 7"
Weight: 144 lbs
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Blue
Elite Ability: Teleportation

James was just a regular kid going about his regular life before his elite powers developed.  He thinks they're the greatest thing ever, despite hurting himself a few times teleporting into dangerous areas or too far off the ground.  His parents were glad their son was allowed to participate in the UN's new initiative.  James had always had trouble staying in one place or paying attention to one thing, and his new power didn't help that much.  They hope that with training, he'll learn to focus, as well.

James is friendly, always looking to make new friends.  He's very trusting and considers everyone friendly until they prove otherwise.  He always speaks his mind and his mind often moves from subject to subject faster than he can speak.  He's also quite inquisitive and asks a lot of questions.  When he puts his mind to it, he's an above average student, but his inattentiveness causes him some academic problems.  He speaks English.


*Tina Santos*




Age: 17
Gender: Female
Nationality: Canadian
Hometown: Vancouver, Canada
Height: 6' 3"
Weight: 173 lbs
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Brown
Elite Ability: Enhanced Strength


*Yoshi Todaji*




Age: 16
Gender: Male
Nationality: Japanese
Hometown: Osaka, Japan
Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 163 lbs
Hair: Black
Eyes: Brown
Elite Ability: Super Speed


*Kiyana Vladimov*




Age: 15
Gender: Female
Nationality: Russian
Hometown: St. Petersburg, Russia
Height: 5' 2"
Weight: 102 lbs
Hair: Red
Eyes: Blue
Elite Ability: Water Elemental


*INSTITUTE STAFF*

*Kim Jun Min*




Age: 23
Gender: Female
Nationality: Korean
Hometown: Seoul, South Korea
Height: 5' 4"
Weight: 100 lbs
Hair: Black
Eyes: Brown
Elite Ability: Telepathy


----------

